

Researchers now able to stop, then restart light - movix
http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2001/01.24/01-stoplight.html

======
tsestrich
Wow, this is one of the coolest articles I've read in a while. I wish they
showed a picture of something other than a red light being shined right into
the camera lens.

